# Forum Performance - pages building



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Chaps, is it just me or is there a forum issue over the last few weeks...

whenever I refresh a page the page seems to take many seconds to build up, you can see the initial threads on a page build first and then each line and graphics build down the page.

I have no problem with other sites but if its me its me, but if everyone is having a problem then I'll chase it up with Jae!


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

mine seems ok wak
maybe the forum is trying to get rid of the guru :lol: :lol:


----------



## my-cats-a-quattro (Apr 22, 2007)

It does the same for me Wak, just as you say takes a few seconds for the left hand side to load.

John.


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

I've noticed that the initial "home" page is taking a long time to load


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Yep, definatly slower than before and a little inconsistent :?

Mark


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Of you chaps having a little slow down.... are you using Firefox as a browser?

I just played with IE and its a lot better under IE!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Wak said:


> Of you chaps having a little slow down.... are you using Firefox as a browser?
> 
> I just played with IE and its a lot better under IE!


Using Safari is fine but you need a proper computer for that... :lol:

Actually you don't 

It's now available for Windoze...

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

IE 7 is normal for me


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

IE7 for me and no probs


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I'm using Firefox and it seems to be working ok for me. Initial page loads in its entirety 1 or 2 seconds after clicking the bookmark. Only thing now is that after installing Webroot Spy Sweeper the site no longer keeps me logged in.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I've switched to IE now and its a lot faster I think a recent Firfox update has done something!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Wak said:


> I've switched to IE now and its a lot faster I think a recent Firfox update has done something!


Do yourself a favour mate...

http://www.apple.com/safari/download/

cheers

Rich


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

rustyintegrale said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> > I've switched to IE now and its a lot faster I think a recent Firfox update has done something!
> ...


Aye, safari is far better. Mind you fundamentally windows is poo so you may not see a big difference.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jonson said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Wak said:
> ...


Another Apple lover... :lol: :lol: :lol:

We brought you the iPod Windoze users... :lol:

Apple is the only way to go but system administrators are so frightened of being made redundant...

Cheers

Rich


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I've been having problems and I'm using IE but I think most of my problems are due to my provider TalkTalk grinding to a halt most evenings :?


----------

